
Show HN: Learney – knowledge aggregator for developers - psmyrdek
https://www.learney.io
======
psmyrdek
Hello! My name is Przemek - I'm 25-year-old software developer, Learney
founder and its first user. If you want to learn more about the motivation
behind this project please visit Learney Blog -
[https://blog.learney.io/post/learney-hello-
world/](https://blog.learney.io/post/learney-hello-world/)

